# how to get out of a gym membership :D



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/19)

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...-act-in-stellenbosch-banned-for-life-20190517




A Stellenbosch gym-goer will have to do his lifts and rope work at home after being banned for life from all Virgin Active outlets for apparently masturbating in full view of other people exercising.

A fellow gym member filmed the incident which happened on Thursday.

In the clip, the man, dressed in red gym gear is seated on an exercise mat, his gaze fixed on his cellphone. His other hand is down his shorts, tugging movements visible through his red shorts.

A white towel is draped over a part of his body, but he continues the tugging moments as a woman and a man exercise a metre or so away from him.



The video was captured from one of the exercise machines by another gym-goer at the club's Stellenbosch branch, and has since been shared on WhatsApp and social media.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/19)

Link to the video. 

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129370995087822854


----------



## StompieZA (21/5/19)

Thats one way of "pulling" the plug on your contract

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir (21/5/19)

Also, 
How to meet the high heart rate required to meet your weekly Vitality goals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (21/5/19)

Why you shouldn't open the "Rob's Lounge" thread in public.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## StompieZA (22/5/19)

I assume that he was just being and "Active virgin"??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/19)

Telling people you pulled a muscle at gym has been taken to a new level

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (22/5/19)

I'm just here for the comments.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] this is in the wrong thread. It should be in "What's in your hand right now?"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------

